
Craig Breedlove holds 3 land speed records and at 81 he's going to try again - rmason
https://www.caranddriver.com/features/what-id-do-differently-craig-breedlove-interview
======
brudgers
Breedlove's approach has always been engineering with meaningful budgets. In
the days of _Spirit of America_ the most significant competition was Art
Alfons who was more of a hot rodder and mechanic: he chained his first
military surplus jet engine to a tree when firing it up in initial testing.
_Speed Duel_ is a good read on mid century history of the land speed record:
[https://www.fireflybooks.com/index.php/catalogue/adult-
books...](https://www.fireflybooks.com/index.php/catalogue/adult-
books/transportation/cars/product/10614-speed-duel-the-inside-story-of-the-
land-speed-record-in-the-sixties)

------
rmason
What I love about this is everyone designing this car is over eighty! Gerard
Elverum one of the Apollo rocket designers is still working for SpaceX at
ninety. These gentlemen are an inspiration for me that you never have to
retire if you don't want to do so.

